# شوية صور لعيد الميلاد



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني و اخواتي في منتديات الكنيسة العربية

هذه بعض الصور بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد

































أشكركم
​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور جميله

ميرسى اوووى​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صور روعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

احنا اللي بنشكرك على الصور الجميلة دي



​


----------



## vetaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلووووووين جدا*
*ميرسى خالص بجد*
*وكل سنه وانت طيب مقدما*


----------



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*sameh7610 , MovieMaker , فراشة مسيحية

أشكركم على هذا المرور الرائع !!
ربنا يبارككم جميعاً*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*vetaa  شكرا لمرورك !! ربنا يحميكي و يباركك
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*صوور رائعه جدااا

تسلم ايديك الراهب الاردني

وكل سنه وانت طيب​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااااااو 

صور جميله 

ميررررررسى جدا على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## الملك أبجر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين و شكرا على مروركم
*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور حلوة اوى

تسلم ايدك*


----------



## الملك أبجر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*نفرتاري* أشكرك على مرورك...ربنا يباركك


----------



## hmmm (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صور    رووووووووووووعة   كل  سنة  وانتم  طيبين


----------



## abo brkan (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذيه الصور الجميلة 
بس بدي اطلب طلب 
انا بدي صور المجوس و ضهور النجم و تقديم الهدايا و صور الملائكة
صور المغارة
وانا متشر لكم على كل شيء 
*-*مبــــارك الاتـــــي بســـم الـــرب*-*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااو ناايس
صورة جامدة قوي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## jamil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير الى هذه المساهمه البديعه بهذه الصور الرائعه من العزيز الراهب الاردني يمنحك الرب الالهام دائما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صور حلو ه اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
شكرا ليك​


----------



## jamil (30 نوفمبر 2008)

فان تاستــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## الملك أبجر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكركم جميعا و abo brkan هاد طلبك !! ان شاء الله يعجبوك عزيزي











*​


----------



## jamil (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يقويك ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه لخدمه اسم الرب عاليا *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

صور راااااائعة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jamil (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*جهود رائعه الرب يباركك*


----------



## جارجيوس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير يا اخي الراهب         ولد المسيح هللوليا


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميلة جدا أخي الراهب
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور حلوة كتييير 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jamil (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحه الصور فى غايه من الروعه فليبارك الرب يسوع المسيح هذه الانامل الرقيقه للابداع دائما اميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## a7la_3ra8ea (13 ديسمبر 2008)

صور كلش حلوة

عاشت الايادي

تحياتي


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

فى غايه من الروعه
كل عام وانت بخير يا اخي الراهب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*اااااااااالله صور جميييييلة كلها

شكرا ليييك يافندم *​


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااا شكرا لتعبك
​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

